# getting rid of chrome window lining



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

like the title says.... how do u get rid of the chrome trim aroudn the windows. i've seen it on several cars around the forum lately.
is there any trick to it.. something special you need to buy
thanx


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I wouldnt recomend removing it. If you want to try painting it black, to match the rubber. Or whatever color you would like. The reason you might not want to remove it is because there is an aweful mess undernieth that chrome.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Check this thread http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12527


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*right*

If your that interested the later model cars had black window trim from the factory. Vinyl is probably the easiest way to cover yours though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

does anyone have any advice as to replacing it with the black vinyl everyone is talking bout putting over it?.. where do u get it .. an what is it?


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, i think post '97 came w/ it... but i just went to autozone and got black vinyl stuff that comes on a 10 foot "fruit by the foot" style thing... 2 or 3 bucks. check out my page. you can tell its coverd, cuz theres seams, but its only noticable upon inspection


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

is it like tape?... or what?...are you cutting a little piece out or something?,.,,,


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, its exactly like tape. kinda like really wide electrical tape. should i get closer pictures and post them on my page?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I was pesemistic about buying that stuff but now I'll give it a shot


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *yeah, its exactly like tape. kinda like really wide electrical tape. should i get closer pictures and post them on my page? *


 yes that would help a bunch to get some close ppics. i am veryskeptical about that. please get some up close ppictures thanx


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

something you might want to check but you may be able to get the later year moldings from Nissan...Greg at Mossy should be able to give you a price...but yeah I know what you mean everytime I look at it on Project 200SX I'm thankful it came in black...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*pic*

pic


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

how easy is it to change?... i get rip it out.. clean it up and reapply new with some glue?


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Don't bother with that. It is something you notice not anyone else.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i would like to do that, but it seems like way too much trouble just for something small like that. i dont even want to keep my car anyway


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Pgunga said:


> *Don't bother with that. It is something you notice not anyone else. *


But isn't that the REAL point?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

that.. plus wwe have be talking baout this for two pages now and he butts in an says dont bother.. ok.. i guess so...j/j


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Pgunga said:


> *Don't bother with that. It is something you notice not anyone else. *


I agree that few others are going to notice it. But then again, don't people modify their car to suit their tastes, not someone else's?  The chrome irritates me almost everytime I look at the car. Then again, I planed on fixing that by getting chrome wheels, and possibly having the door trim (the line that runs through the middle of your door) painted as close to chrome as I can get it. Then I think the window lining might actually fit the car. Black and chrome look good when balanced to me. 

As for getting the later model lining , you can either search junk yards and pull it off a car there, or talk to Greg at Mossy. Either way will work.


----------

